# Your favorite fake cello?



## kimarnesen (Jul 15, 2018)

I was hoping the new Spitfire solo strings would give me what I needed for solo strings, but as I don't like the sound of the violins I'll continue to use my Bohemian Violin. I don't use a lot of solo violas and double bass, so I basically just need a solo cello.

I love the Bohemian Violin so much, so I might go for their cello. But curious to know what you prefer. Emotional Cello? Tina Guo? VSL? Anything else?

Looking for something really expressive and warm.


----------



## fretti (Jul 15, 2018)

Only have the Tina Guo Legato, but if I need an expressive solo cello, I always love to work with it. The legatos are imo good for a "fake one" (no string player though). And I really like the tone it gives to a piece, and how Cinesamples managed to really make it an Artist library.
Easy to use and tweak, forward interface, quite ram heavy, but worth it.
Not dry though, as theres always room, wich might not be like by everyone.

I also found the demos of the full Blakus Cello from Embertone quite nice, but I don't have it, as I am more than happy with Tina Guo, so I'll stick with that


----------



## Quasar (Jul 15, 2018)

For expressive and warm, Tina Guo Legato is wonderful if you don't need to play very fast, but is limited to what it does well. Fluffy Audio's is on the warm/romantic side too and may be worth checking out. I also have Embertone's ISS, and the Blakus to me is the weakest instrument and has a rather harsh, nasal sound to me; subjective and all of that...


I have no experience with either Bohemian or Emotional. My favorite cello I have is Chris Hein's solo package, which includes 4 distinct cellos. The Romantic is definitely on the warm side, and the tweaking options and articulation choices go very deep.


----------



## Nao Gam (Jul 15, 2018)

Tina Guo cello legato is so expressive and great sounding (Tina is a true virtuoso) but it's only legato and has a limited play range. And the whole Tina Guo package by cinesamples is mostly phrase based 

I'm not a huge fan of emotional cello personally, in the demos the sustains sound a bit synthy to me.

CH cello seems the best overall and is the one I'm planning to get. I was gonna get it on black friday but then the 2 for 1 sale hit on bestservice (ends today) and I can basically get era ii for 78€ extra (compared to last year's ch cello sale). I'm a hobbyist so I'm having second thoughts but I really like medieval d&d style music and it's a good deal.. anyone with era ii experience? Is it worth it or should I put that money towards gymshark t shirts or muay thai lessons?

Btw anyone else watching mundial finals rn?


----------



## SirkusPi (Jul 15, 2018)

To quote my post on the Fluffy Audio sale thread last night,



SirkusPi said:


> I want a dedicated cello (I don't have any right now, beyond Kontakt factory library and some other rompler patches) and it seems reasonable at $79. I've read the various cello threads here at VI Control, but don't think I need something as fully featured or expensive as Virharmonic or Chris Hein - I want something relatively cheap and easy to play (as befits my skill level). Really, I'm just trying to pick between this and the Guo Legato.



After much further deliberation, I've concluded I do indeed want something a bit more flexible than the Tina Guo cello, as wonderful as that may sound, but that I don't need something with a large number of articulations, however realistic that may allow a thorough piano-roll programmer to be (as I'm lucky if I use three or four articulations, max). I want something basic, cheap, and warm, that sounds good and covers the fundamental bases but doesn't have to include the level of realism or (articulation) detail that, given my skill level and the music I make, I won't need or use for a very long time, if ever.

So yeah, I'm about to pull the trigger on the Fluffy, to take advantage of the sale that ends today. I don't think it ever goes much (if at all) lower than 30% off, and $79 does seem reasonable.


----------



## robgb (Jul 15, 2018)

Audio Modeling's SWAM Cello. Sounds great and the playability blows every other cello vst out of the water.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback so far! Does Tina Guo have portamento? Can't have an expressive cello without that


----------



## SBK (Jul 15, 2018)

My favorite fake cello is Chris Hein's Solo Cello, and Tina Guo!


----------



## SirkusPi (Jul 15, 2018)

robgb said:


> Audio Modeling's SWAM Cello. Sounds great and the playability blows every other cello vst out of the water.


Thanks a lot! I was all set to go with Fluffy’s Trio Broz, and now I have _another _option to consider...


----------



## robgb (Jul 15, 2018)

This is just me noodling around (badly) in real time, no key switches:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/swam-cello-test-001-mp3.14406/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Tice (Jul 15, 2018)

I've been using VSL's cello quite a bit. Lots of control, dry recordings, so fully adaptable. I love it.


----------



## SirkusPi (Jul 15, 2018)

The Audio Modeling SWAM cello seems pretty cool, and I'm philosophically inclined towards using a modeled instrument over samples if it sounds good. I am disappointed that there appears to be no demo available, unless I missed it; I understand why demos of Kontakt instruments are impossible for practical reasons, but I wish Audio Modeling, since it is _not_ sample-based, had made one available.

Anyway, now I have to decide, based mainly on online audio demos I suppose, which one I like better, and then whether to go with the Trio Broz, which, at $79 on sale (for the next few hours), is 2/3 of the list price of the $120 Audio Modeling Cello. I don't know when Trio Broz will next go on sale, or if Audio Modeling will go on sale again at some point (there was a 20% website launch discount last year). I suspect both will be on sale in the future.

At this point, I'm tempted to just throw up my hands in confusion and not get anything right now. There's no real reason I can't keep muddling through with the Kontakt factory library and rompler cellos I have for the moment. Frankly, that option is looking more and more attractive...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 15, 2018)

SirkusPi said:


> The Audio Modeling SWAM cello seems pretty cool, and I'm philosophically inclined towards using a modeled instrument over samples if it sounds good. I am disappointed that there appears to be no demo available, unless I missed it; I understand why demos of Kontakt instruments are impossible for practical reasons, but I wish Audio Modeling, since it is _not_ sample-based, had made one available.
> 
> Anyway, now I have to decide, based mainly on online audio demos I suppose, which one I like better, and then whether to go with the Trio Broz, which, at $79 on sale (for the next few hours), is 2/3 of the list price of the $120 Audio Modeling Cello. I don't know when Trio Broz will next go on sale, or if Audio Modeling will go on sale again at some point (there was a 20% website launch discount last year). I suspect both will be on sale in the future.
> 
> At this point, I'm tempted to just throw up my hands in confusion and not get anything for the moment. There's no real reason I can't keep muddling through with the Kontakt factory library and rompler cellos I have for the moment. Frankly, that option is looking more and more attractive at the moment.



Was also interested in the SWAM cello and indeed kinda suprised I could not find any demos on the site, so its not you (unless I also missed something).

But after finding some youtube videos, damn what a sound those strings have, specially when played with a ROLI (and got one of those), so I might give this one a shot!


----------



## fretti (Jul 15, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far! Does Tina Guo have portamento? Can't have an expressive cello without that


Yes, but I think it can't be controlled directly, but afaik it also changes with the "legato intesity" control knob.
Not home right now though, so I can't load it up to test it out...


----------



## SirkusPi (Jul 15, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Was also interested in the SWAM cello and indeed kinda suprised I could not find any demos on the site, so its not you (unless I also missed something).
> 
> But after finding some youtube videos, damn what a sound those strings have, specially when played with a ROLI (and got one of those), so I might give this one a shot!



I don't have a ROLI, but I saw some interesting videos of the Audio Modeling cello using an Apple Pencil and an Ipad Pro. I mean, I don't have those either, but there's a much more likely possibility I'll be getting them at some point, so maybe I should factor that in too!


----------



## robgb (Jul 15, 2018)

SirkusPi said:


> I am disappointed that there appears to be no demo available, unless I missed it;


I think the problem is that they ended their deal with Sample Modeling and became Audio Modeling, yet all of the demos on YouTube are actually named Sample Modeling. They emailed me and asked me to change mine to Audio Modeling and I happily said yes and did so. They also gave me their saxophone library...

Here are a few videos from when they were Sample Modeling, so obviously older versions:


----------



## SirkusPi (Jul 15, 2018)

robgb said:


> I think the problem is that they ended their deal with Sample Modeling and became Audio Modeling, yet all of the demos on YouTube are actually named Sample Modeling. They emailed me and asked me to change mine to Audio Modeling and I happily said yes and did so. They also gave me their saxophone library...
> 
> Here are a few videos from when they were Sample Modeling, so obviously older versions:


Thanks, but I had actually found these audio demos. In my post above, by "demo" I actually meant a demo of the plugin itself (whether time- or feature-restricted), just so I could actually test it out. I know those can be a pain to develop, and the fact that Audio Modeling does not appear to offer one doesn't mean I won't end up getting it anyway, some day (especially on sale). But it would make my decision a lot easier (potentially even not on sale) if one _were_ available.


----------



## robgb (Jul 15, 2018)

SirkusPi said:


> In my post above, by "demo" I actually meant a demo of the plugin itself (whether time- or feature-restricted), just so I could actually test it out.


Ahhh. Well good luck with that. There are very few developers who allow user demos. Nor do they offer your money back if you don't like it. (Realitone is an exception to this).


----------



## SirkusPi (Jul 15, 2018)

robgb said:


> There are very few developers who allow user demos. Nor do they offer your money back if you don't like it. (Realitone is an exception to this).


It's certainly true that most _sample-based _developers I know (especially developers of Kontakt instruments) don't offer demos. But at least three "physically modeled" instrument developers (like Audio Modeling) that I can think of off the top of my head (namely Applied Acoustic Systems, Arturia and Modartt / Pianoteq) do offer demo instruments. (And, perhaps not coincidentally, I now own plugins by all three.) I just wish Audio Modeling did as well.


----------



## Nao Gam (Jul 15, 2018)

robgb said:


> I think the problem is that they ended their deal with Sample Modeling and became Audio Modeling, yet all of the demos on YouTube are actually named Sample Modeling. They emailed me and asked me to change mine to Audio Modeling and I happily said yes and did so. They also gave me their saxophone library...
> 
> Here are a few videos from when they were Sample Modeling, so obviously older versions:



Jesus Christ that's a lot of CCs


----------



## robgb (Jul 15, 2018)

SirkusPi said:


> I just wish Audio Modeling did as well.


Try sending them an email and suggest it. Who knows, they may start doing it.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jul 15, 2018)

So far I'm most convinced by the Bohemian Cello (the one with the most feeling I think) and Orchestral Tools Nocturne with the Emotional Cello and Chris Hein cello as good competitors. The Tina Guo sounds wonderful but the range (octaves) are way too small. I would have bought this one if it had a higher range. 

Fluffy Audio's cello feels a bit anonymous and not so fervent and expressive as I want from a cello. The VSL Cello 2 is a bit harsh and "too nice" for me but there were very few demos to find. The Swam cello is probably the one I like least of all these as it just get's too unnatural for me. I've never liked the sound of the Blakus cello because of its harshness and thin sound. I have listened briefly to CSSS, Hollywood Solo Strings, LASS, and Cinesamples solo strings but it isn't really an option to buy a complete quartet at this point.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 15, 2018)

i like the cinesamples solo cello... but that might be because iam a game of thrones fan, and its the same player i guess


----------



## kimarnesen (Jul 15, 2018)

Heroix said:


> i like the cinesamples solo cello... but that might be because iam a game of thrones fan, and its the same player i guess



I didn't know it was her playing that but maybe that explains why my first reaction to hearing that intro was "that's a sampled cello..."


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 15, 2018)

If you feel that Tina Guo is too restricted then I doubt this one (Macabre Solo Strings) will be of interest either but it's worth mentioning based on this review I found by Cory Pelizzari. It seems to be a one trick pony but a good one at what it does, plus for about $150 you get Violin, Viola and Cello. I don't own it but Cory has piqued my interest in this one. I do own Tina Guo and it's awesome when you want slow and expressive playing.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jul 15, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> If you feel that Tina Guo is too restricted then I doubt this one (Macabre Solo Strings) will be of interest either but it's worth mentioning based on this review I found by Cory Pelizzari. It seems to be a one trick pony but a good one at what it does, plus for about $150 you get Violin, Viola and Cello. I don't own it but Cory has piqued my interest in this one. I do own Tina Guo and it's awesome when you want slow and expressive playing.




Unfortunately yes, the range is too short here as well, just like Tina Guo. I really don't understand why they don't sample the full instrument. It's like having an 88-key piano but record just 60 of them. You're almost getting just half of the instrument.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 15, 2018)

Bohemian Cello is fantastic. Beware Tina Guo doesn't have fingered legato so it's extremely limited.


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 15, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Unfortunately yes, the range is too short here as well, just like Tina Guo. I really don't understand why they don't sample the full instrument. It's like having an 88-key piano but record just 60 of them. You're almost getting just half of the instrument.


I agree. Limited articulations I can understand especially at its price point but why not at least cover its full note range? It still has been a useful library though even with the limitations.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 15, 2018)

I love the sound of Embertone's Blakus Cello, but purchased Emotional Cello a few months back and have been using that exclusively since then. Emotional Cello has so many different articulations and can be made to sound extremely expressive. Also, the shorts are incredible and the user interface is great. It was one of my best purchases.


----------



## TrojakEW (Jul 16, 2018)

For fake cello definitelly (for me) u-he zebralette since you can alter the sound in any way you need and you can have range beyond real instrument. But it require some work.

In order to make it sound better it requires even more work.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 4, 2018)

intimate textures


----------



## Vik (Aug 5, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> I love the Bohemian Violin so much, so I might go for their cello. But curious to know what you prefer. Emotional Cello? Tina Guo? VSL? Anything else?


In case you didn't know - there's a 15 page thread about the same topic here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/best-solo-cello.62607/
Have you listened to the Emotional Cello walkthroughs on YouTube yet?


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 5, 2018)

Id strongly suggest to save more money for CSSS, its the only solo library that sounds relatively convincing
most of the other offerings are pretty much worthless
This one has 3 dynamic layers and 3 legato speeds for each layer. Lots of options
Not to mention that its sampled, edited and programmed with impeccable quality

I would stay away from nocturne as its too inconsistent and has lots of crossfading jumps
CH approaches his instruments in a specific fashion - recording everything completely dry and honestly as with Emotional Cello the default reverb just makes half of the sound and without reverb both sound very strange and unnatural, the crossfades are exposed and it doesnt sound very pleasant to me

CSSS is amazing in this regard, you pull up one close mic - all the transitions are smooth.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> Id strongly suggest to save more money for CSSS, its the only solo library that sounds relatively convincing
> most of the other offerings are pretty much worthless
> This one has 3 dynamic layers and 3 legato speeds for each layer. Lots of options
> Not to mention that its sampled, edited and programmed with impeccable quality
> ...



The lack of contrabass in CSSS is a head shaker (i know, cello thread).

And for CH Cello (or any dry sample) sounding unnatural and strange without reverb - 

Um, yeah.


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> And for CH Cello (or any dry sample) sounding unnatural and strange without reverb -
> Um, yeah.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm not a fan, honestly.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I'm not a fan, honestly.



Which CH Cello?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 5, 2018)

if you are already familiar and happy with bohemian violin then bohemian cello is your best bet I would say. It is just as wonderful as the violin, it is just as well recorded.
nocturne cello has a similar concept though. Audiomodelling is conceptionally the exact opposite.


----------



## tim727 (Aug 5, 2018)

I personally really love the Emotional Cello. The sound is great and the amount of content in there is incredible. The Guo cello sounds really nice as well and can really nail some powerful legato lines. That being said, one thing that bugs me about it is that it's one of those VSTs that you can always pick out in a song. Sort of like 8Dio's Lacrimosa choir. IMO that's not a desirable quality in a library, though that may not be something that you care about.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2018)

tim727 said:


> I personally really love the Emotional Cello. The sound is great and the amount of content in there is incredible.



From what i've seen, the fixed keyswitches in EC is a concern.

Correct me if i'm wrong, 1 keyswitch is out of range on an 88 key controller?


----------



## Fleer (Aug 5, 2018)

Still quite happy with the Blakus but hoping that Embertone will bring a cello like they did the Joshua Bell Violin. Playable beyond words.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Still quite happy with the Blakus but hoping that Embertone will bring a cello like they did the Joshua Bell Violin. Playable beyond words.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 5, 2018)

Love that iPad control


----------



## tim727 (Aug 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> From what i've seen, the fixed keyswitches in EC is a concern.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, 1 keyswitch is out of range on an 88 key controller?



The spiccato artic key switch at G#-1 is indeed just out of range on a standard 88 key controller. I suppose if you rely on using keyswitches in real time then this is a significant issue ... though for me since it's no trouble to just draw in the articulation change in midi it's not a problem.


----------



## tehreal (Aug 6, 2018)

robgb said:


> This is just me noodling around (badly) in real time, no key switches:
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/swam-cello-test-001-mp3.14406/][/AUDIOPLUS]



For fun here's a comparison with Virharmonic Bohemian Cello and the Cinesamples Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato.

Virharmonic
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/virharmonic-mp3.14700/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Tina Guo
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tina-guo-mp3.14701/][/AUDIOPLUS]

The Virharmonic is pretty playable without keyswitches in Improv mode. The Tina Guo is quite limited in its range and can't play quite as fast.


----------



## benuzzell (Aug 6, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Still quite happy with the Blakus but hoping that Embertone will bring a cello like they did the Joshua Bell Violin. Playable beyond words.


Embertone Caroline Dale Cello would be incredible. Or Embertone Yo-Yo Ma Cello. Or both. But not neither.


----------



## ilmeri (Aug 6, 2018)

I still rely on the Garritan Goffriller Cello! It's probably the only library i've ever had the patience of reading the manual to, so it's fairly easy to get the results i want with it. Sounds like crap out of the box, but with some modwheel & expression it comes alive. There are some glitches with the newer versions of Kontakt, but works fine enough! Too bad it's not available anywhere anymore.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2018)

Just bought Tina Guo with Erhu too.
You can’t play theme from The Ip Man with Cellos, electric or acoustic.
Very pleased. Love her vibrato.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 14, 2018)

tehreal said:


> For fun here's a comparison with Virharmonic Bohemian Cello and the Cinesamples Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato.
> 
> Virharmonic
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/virharmonic-mp3.14700/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> ...




TG sounds great.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 14, 2018)

I ran across this last night while surfing YouTube:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 14, 2018)

OT - Nocturne Cello

There's a lot of adjustment, but I think it's very good.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 15, 2018)

Feeling well dissolved in the mix.

but, It would have been better if there was Marcato Legato.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 20, 2018)

Tina Guo v2.


----------



## creeksiide (Aug 20, 2018)

IdealSequenceG said:


> OT - Nocturne Cello
> 
> There's a lot of adjustment, but I think it's very good.



Very nice! I am considering purchasing Nocture Cello ( it sounds so natural) . I am a newbie though. How do you get the vibrato? do you use a mod wheel or is it just how long you stay on a note ( depending on which vibrato is chosen)
thanks for your help


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 20, 2018)

underrated library i think...

SWAM Engine strings


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 20, 2018)

IdealSequenceG said:


> OT - Nocturne Cello
> 
> There's a lot of adjustment, but I think it's very good.



I hear you there gerudo

By the way they sound really nice! Wish they'd do a Viola @OrchestralTools (HINT HINT)

I just realised the actual track posted beneath...now people wont think I am clever


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Sep 3, 2018)

creeksiide said:


> Very nice! I am considering purchasing Nocture Cello ( it sounds so natural) . I am a newbie though. How do you get the vibrato? do you use a mod wheel or is it just how long you stay on a note ( depending on which vibrato is chosen)
> thanks for your help



I change the rendered part to emphasize the Vibrato part with 'Melodyne's Pitch Modulation Tool.

Personally, I think if they had not cut the legato of the attack part of the original samples, I could have connected the legato line more naturally.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> TG sounds great.





Geoff Grace said:


> I ran across this last night while surfing YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




grabbing Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato as i type this.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 4, 2018)

Don’t waste 299 on the big package.
99 on the Cello is worth it though.
I bought the big package, maybe they’ll add to it later, but my Kong Audio Erhu’s are much better.
Portamento Legatos are on par with Cine and Ip Man agreed.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 4, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Don’t waste 299 on the big package.
> 99 on the Cello is worth it though.
> I bought the big package, maybe they’ll add to it later, but my Kong Audio Erhu’s are much better.
> Portamento Legatos are on par with Cine and Ip Man agreed.



as i mentioned, Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato.

$99.

the big package may give you a leg-up when version 2 comes out - hopefully soon.


----------



## kavinsky (Sep 4, 2018)

Nothing beats CSSS for me. Simply the best out there.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 4, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> Nothing beats CSSS for me. Simply the best out there.




i know it's a cello thread, but the lack of bass in CSSS takes it out of the running for me.

unless they updated it.

cello sounds nice.


----------



## Igor Sena (Mar 2, 2019)

kavinsky said:


> Nothing beats CSSS for me. Simply the best out there.




What kind of processing have you done(specifically EQ) and what settings have you used(in terms of vibrato and mic) if i may ask? Sounds really nice.


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 3, 2019)

Igor Sena said:


> What kind of processing have you done(specifically EQ) and what settings have you used(in terms of vibrato and mic) if i may ask? Sounds really nice.


just some careful surgical eq, I believe its all the mics, processed to my liking as I'm not a big fan of how things were recorded, they sound a bit dull and strange out of the box.
as far as I remember theres only one type of vibrato? these are just 3 dynamic layers, so each has a slightly different vibrato style


----------



## Igor Sena (Mar 3, 2019)

kavinsky said:


> just some careful surgical eq, I believe its all the mics, processed to my liking as I'm not a big fan of how things were recorded, they sound a bit dull and strange out of the box.
> as far as I remember theres only one type of vibrato? these are just 3 dynamic layers, so each has a slightly different vibrato style



Hey, there

Great choice. It really does sound awesome. 

I tend to boost the close mic to get more definition but never tried editing the other 2 that much.

You are right on the vibrato. It´s an on/off thing with possibility to crossfade.

P.S. Someone should make a thread for CSS and CSSS users to share their tips, tricks and ways of using these amazing libraries.

Best regards.


----------

